# JPG Chat, Sat Oct 16!



## Zack Barresse (Oct 13, 2004)

Juan Pablo Gonzalez is going to be the main event at a chat this weekend!  Everyone is invited to participate, or just hang out and 'listen'.  There will be prizes to give away:  a copy of MrExcel's Link Hacker (Excel add-in) and a signed copy of the upcoming book to be released by Holy Macro! Publishing about the 25th Anniversary of the Spreadsheet (which JPG contributes in)!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep... should be fun !

See you all there.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 17, 2004)

It was awesome!

My first "live chat"!  (yes, I am pretty much computer illiterate, hell I type with 2 fingers! - guess which ones   )

Wow!  Great job Anne, Zack, et. al.

And we got to meet JPG's Mom!  

Happy Birthday to Catalina, Juan!

Smitty


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 18, 2004)

It was fun !   and I will make sure to tell my sister !


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice and it was also the first live chat I attended 

Send my best regards to Your mom Master Juan


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 18, 2004)

Perdón, don Juan.  Querría asistir su charla pero mi hijo tuvo un partido de fútbol el sábado a las once, así que no podía.  Si vuelve a hacer otra nos avise otra vez. --- Wait, this isn't the International Forum...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 19, 2004)

Greg Truby said:
			
		

> Perdón, don Juan.  Querría asistir su charla pero mi hijo tuvo un partido de fútbol el sábado a las once, así que no podía.  Si vuelve a hacer otra nos avise otra vez. --- Wait, this isn't the International Forum...



Umm, what?    


Btw, transcripts are available for anyone who wants them.  Send me an email (firefytr at vbaexpress dot com) with request; you're email addy will not be given out, it will be bulk mailed - and in Excel format.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 19, 2004)

firefytr said:
			
		

> Umm, what?
> 
> 
> Btw, transcripts are available for anyone who wants them.  Send me an email (firefytr at vbaexpress dot com) with request; you're email addy will not be given out, it will be bulk mailed - and in Excel format.


Learn spanish Zack ! 

And where's my transcript ? I sent you an email on sat...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 19, 2004)

Juan Pablo González said:
			
		

> Learn spanish Zack !


I know a little (could only discern about half of it), but need to learn more..



			
				Juan Pablo González said:
			
		

> And where's my transcript ? I sent you an email on sat...


I've been compiling that and past chat(s) together into one Excel file for quick reference.  It should be out tomorrow.  Sorry for the wait.   

(P.s. Congrats on topping 10,000 posts!!)


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 20, 2004)

¿Puedo tener cinco caballos satisfago? ¿Dónde está la playa? Mi madre se cayó de su aardvark. ¿Cómo bueno es mi español?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 20, 2004)

Not too good.


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 23, 2004)

The Tamer said:
			
		

> ... ¿Cómo bueno es mi español?



Si estuviera preguntado por una persona corriente diría pésimo.  Pero dado que viene de alguien quien acaba de admitir que viene de antepasados que montan osos hormigueros, digo - «no tal mal».    

[If this were asked by a normal person, I'd say horrid.  But given that this comes from someone who just admitted that he comes from ancestors who mount aardvarks, I say "not so bad".]


----------



## The Tamer (Oct 27, 2004)

¡Eso no es muy amistoso hacia mi madre!!  Consigo estas traducciones del sitio de la traducción de Babel. Es divertido cómo suenan cuando usted traduce a español, entonces traducen a inglés otra vez. Así pues, gracias por su mensaje bueno, yo debe recordarle en mi voluntad.


----------

